# Banishment of advertising in the cities??



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sao Paulo since 2007 banned adversements/propagandas in the city.

And the question is , Do you agree ???

Example in Sao paulo Brazil


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

no it's just a sign


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

So are shops and businesses not permitted to have signs telling people who they are on their premises?


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually they are permitted. But now under rigorous standards.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Gosh, I can't imagine cities devoid of big advertising signs ... we'll all look like Pyongyang.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

And what is bad in look like pyongyang?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't imagine Sampa without the billboards; I really enjoyed the visual onslaught of advertising there.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I dislike those stupid oversized, plastic, neon signs, they make streets look ugly. The less of them the better.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't mind advertizing as long as they don't invade my privacy. Thankfully, I can screen my calls and only answer recognized numbers. I also have security downstairs that shield residents from all except those that are supposed to be here. You can easily banish all advertising from your residence. In public spaces, they can do what they want.

I wouldn't want the skies above our cities filled with advertisement. When I look up I only want to see the clouds, sky, sun, moon, the occasional bird/plane, etc.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

São Paulo before and after the law:










http://www.google.com.br/imgres?hl=...0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:72&tx=52&ty=62














http://www.google.com.br/imgres?hl=...7&start=46&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:46,i:246


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks much better.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, the first post is not a good example...

here a good vide showing before and after:















Now there are graffitis and paintings on some buildings. There were billboards and signs all over the city


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Graffiti is far worse than any ad anyway...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

gutooo said:


> Well, the first post is not a good example...
> 
> here a good vide showing before and after:


We cannot even compare: São Paulo is MUCH BETTER now! My city, Londrina, followed SP steps and also passed a _Cidade Limpa_ law and the results are equally impressive, specially Downtown: all the old art déco and modernist architecture was revealed, and the retailers repaired their façades. It's another place, and a much better one.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Graffiti is far worse than any ad anyway...


Im talking about this kind:






































Saudades da São Paulo Antiga (graffiti) by Serlunar, on Flickr

Here is an example, where used to be a billboard and now:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Still bad, but at least most of those are in all likelihood legal works.

The more neat and the less visual clutter a streescape has, the better.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> We cannot even compare: São Paulo is MUCH BETTER now! My city, Londrina, followed SP steps and also passed a _Cidade Limpa_ law and the results are equally impressive, specially Downtown: all the old art déco and modernist architecture was revealed, and the retailers repaired their façades. It's another place, and a much better one.


Recife also followed SP example


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Graffiti is far worse than any ad anyway...


not neccesarily, some grafiti is quite creative. IMO the city looks better without the billboards


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

jefferson2 said:


> not neccesarily, some grafiti is quite creative. IMO the city looks better without the billboards


Don't mind him, he's a troll.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

The graffiti looks so much better, enough to make it a serious tourist destination too. I didn't even know cities had advertisements, I've never really been to a city with massive billboards everywhere apart from Paris. Even London barely has any, and no Scottish cities.


----------

